# black face radio?



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Does anyone remember back in the 90s there was a cd player that the face was just smooth black, looked like it had no buttons? I don;t remember what brand but I thought it was kinda cool and I am trying to decide what kind of head unit I want to run.

I want to say maybe it was jvc??? It was backlight and was all blacked out when powered off.

It did have like 2 rectangle buttons on the sided and I think the face moved down to put a cd in. I had one or a buddy had one but it's been decades so of course I don't remember for sure.

I thought about an eclipse but can't find any of the ones I used to like.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Are you looking to purchase this "black faced radio"?


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

JVC Kameleon? ( i think )


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> Are you looking to purchase this "black faced radio"?


Possibly for the right price


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

jasonflair50 said:


> JVC Kameleon? ( i think )


Just googled it and you are correct that is the one. Thanks.


But will I find one for a good price before the summer on ebay ????


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

leonpiper69 said:


> Possibly for the right price


I only asked because I remember seeing a post about a blacked out Eclipse CD8053 awhile back that was for sale. He called it his Eclipse CD8053 Black Mamba. It looked really sharp! I am not sure if he sold it. He probably did. If you Google search "Eclipse CD8053 Black Mamba", you will find this head unit.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> I only asked because I remember seeing a post about a blacked out Eclipse CD8053 awhile back that was for sale. He called it his Eclipse CD8053 Black Mamba. It looked really sharp! I am not sure if he sold it. He probably did. If you Google search "Eclipse CD8053 Black Mamba", you will find this head unit.



I googled it and it may be nice but that is a newer style eclipse. I like the older ones. I don't really like the two knobs. But thanks.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Sony CDX-M800 is very cool too


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Ural Concert, stop looking.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Just don't like knobs. I know the kameleon has one but it hides away.


----------



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

Sony CDX-M810 all the way.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

hah - i had one of the kameleons in one of my old cars.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sanggeda mint condition one on ebay on the cheap WITH the remote


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> Ural Concert, stop looking.


That is some rare Russian HU.:rockon:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Those were being sold for a short time stateside by Elemental Designs. Around the time they picked up DLS as well, if I am not mistaken. I'm not sure who else was selling/distributing them over here.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Those were being sold for a short time stateside by Elemental Designs. Around the time they picked up DLS as well, if I am not mistaken. I'm not sure who else was selling/distributing them over here.


Used one cost about a grand on ebay right now. 

I need to search some russian car audio sites.....


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

JVC KD-LX111 (Kameleon as stated above)


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I loved my Kenwood Excelon KDC-X815, circa 2000, that had the blackout "mask" motorized flip face. 
(Controlled my Excelon KAC-X401M, and KAC-X501F)
After the ribbon cable went out for the second time, I never bothered to fix it, just tucked it away on the shelf.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

ARCuhTEK said:


> JVC KD-LX111 (Kameleon as stated above)


That be the one with the round button. I managed to score the better one with the two rectangle buttons.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I was going to say the Kenwood "mask" series. I have the top of the line Kenwood Excelon KAC990(IRC) CD Tuner, hi voltage outputs, and balanced output capable. If I could find someone to repair the flip face. I would run it.

Tim


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

That Ural Concert has me intrigued....never seen it prior and looking up details on it.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

wagonmaster said:


> I was going to say the Kenwood "mask" series. I have the top of the line Kenwood Excelon KAC990(IRC) CD Tuner, hi voltage outputs, and balanced output capable. If I could find someone to repair the flip face. I would run it.
> 
> Tim


I had mine (KDC-X815) repaired by United Radio, in NY.

Home | United Radio

IIRC, it was just over $100. Although, that was nearly 15 years ago, so no idea what it might run today.

Also IIRC, the models in that family were the KDC-X815, KDC-X915, and the KDC-9015.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

wagonmaster said:


> I was going to say the Kenwood "mask" series. I have the top of the line Kenwood Excelon KAC990(IRC) CD Tuner, hi voltage outputs, and balanced output capable. If I could find someone to repair the flip face. I would run it.
> 
> Tim


Those are cool too. I had forgotten all about those.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine is the KDC-PS909, Thanks for the info I will check with them about a repair.

Tim


----------

